# First visit to psychologist tomorrow!



## losttheforce (Aug 3, 2010)

As the title states I am going to see a psychologist tomorrow for the first time. I attended therapy with a different psychologist about 3 years ago on my GP's advice. This therapy gave me no particular relief to my anxiety and depression. My first visit to her was a real blur from the distressed state I was in at the time.

This time however I have chosen to do therapy in an attempt to cure my anxiety and panic syptoms with a psychologist who specialises in Cognitive Behavioural Therapy. I understand that I need to change my negative thinking but I really need someone who can teach me how to make these changes. I feel I am better positioned for therapy this time around but am extremely nervous about my first appointment.

What am I to expect? My last psychologist seemed to really want to talk about my childhood a lot. This grew a little thin on me over time as I wanted to deal with my problems in the now. I think I was fine and normal till the beginning of puberty, when the onset of my 'condition' began to swing into motion.

I kind of hope the psychologist just gives me questions that I can answer, because I find if I am left to my own accord I tend babble and go from one thing to another with little cohesion between events I discuss. I hope I can get something out of it but on the other hand I don't really want to go.

Currently I take 50mg of pristiq. Have been for 2 weeks and it has done nothing. I wouldn't even know I was taking anything. The dr is going to change it to 100mg after 4 weeks because he believes I am sensitive to drugs because I had a bad reaction to mirtazapine. Prior to all this I was on lexapro 20mg for over 2 years till it ceased being effective treatment. Before the lexapro I was also on 1000mg of Valproate Sodium Epilim EC 500/500mg morning/night.

So all this in a round about way I just want to know what I should expect from this first visit to the psychologist?


----------



## aidan (Feb 6, 2011)

hello, i am new to the forum here but reading your post i think i want to say, good job and i hope your on the path to recovery and overcoming your SA. 
i am in a similar situation, but i want to start seeing a psychologist too as i dont want to go down the route of taking prescription medication. hope it goes well!


----------



## losttheforce (Aug 3, 2010)

hey aidan,

yeah I know what you mean, I have been on all these meds which have been a placebo at best I reckon. I don't think they do a lot, thats my experience anyway.

The CBT sounds good from my first session. I believe in this type of thing that these emotions go back to the tribal days where they were useful and learning how to not trigger them when there is no actual life threatening danger.

Funnily enough I reckon a good percentage of CBT failures would be christians and relgious types as it appears to be explained a lot through the process of human evolution.

But first impressions I feel pretty hopeful. Will be so happy if it works out, I am going to stay positive on this one.


----------

